# Recessed lighting layout



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

rachard1583 said:


> Installing can be tricky when you don't have access to the ceiling, but luckily, most manufacturers offer remodeling fixtures. These fixtures are meant to be installed from below the ceiling.
> 
> 
> _San Francisco Interior Designer_


There is attic above this space, so I can use new work, air-tight IC-rate fixtures. My biggest concern is the correct placement of the fixtures to get even downlighting in the room and placement that looks good.


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would certainly go with the can placement where they are in a sequence rather than the X fashion. That would generate alot of light in certain places and not as equal of light in other places. When you do even can placement across the span it is much better distribution of light. 2 seperate switches i'd assume? Good luck!


----------

